# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Comet CFM95SL

## JOUN

Καλησπερα.Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για την *Comet CFM95SL* απο καποιον που την εχει χρησιμοποιησει η τελος παντων ξερει καποια πραγματα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και οχι απο απλη αναγνωση των χαρακτηριστικων.Αν ξερετε για καποια κεραια αντιστοιχων δυνατοτητων και τιμης εδω ειμαστε...
Ευχαριστω.

Υ.Γ: Και κατι ασχετο:Μπορει μια κακη κεραια να παρεμβαλει δηλ. να "βρωμισει" ενα καθαρο σημα ωστε να βγει και σε αλλες συχνοτητες;

----------


## JOUN

Κανενας δεν ξερει;

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Απο οτι εχω ακουσει απο ενα φιλο που την εχει δουλεψει ειναι καλη, και εχει και καλη αποδοση στην εκπομπη,
το μονο κακο ειναι οτι ειναι για μικρη ισχυ, και συγκεκριμενα ο κατασκευαστης 
τι δινει μεχρι 200 watt, αν δεν θες να δουλεψεις πανω απο 200 watt προτεινετε.

----------


## JOUN

Ωραια αυτη την απαντηση περιμενα,εχω διαβασει στο νετ οτι ειναι καλη αλλα μια απαντηση απο πρωτο χερι παντα μετραει διαφορετικα.Για το θεμα της ισχυος ειμαστε μεσα στα ορια.
Για την αλλη  ερωτηση μηπως ξερεις τιποτα;Ευχαριστω.

----------


## spa

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα ειναι παρα πολυ καλη η κεραια τησ comet αμα φτιαξησ καισωστα την καθοδο για την συχνοτιτα ειναι τελεια εγω με 250watt την δουλεβα με 0 στασημα παραπανο δεν θα αντεξη

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει,ευχαριστω.

----------


## tsakmaki

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/comet-wave-p-319.html
Καλησπερα σε ολους σας!! Ξερει κανει αν πουλανε πουθενα αυτη την κεραια στην αθηνα, η γενικα στην Ελλαδα! Η ξερει κανεις που μπορουμε να την βρουμε? Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## JOUN

Την ψαχνω και εγω εδω και καιρο...Στην PCS που εβαλες βαζουν κατι μεταφορικα αστα να πανε και συνολο βγαινει γυρω στα 170 ευρω(η τιμη καταλογου ειναι χωρις ΦΠΑ).
Η πιο χαμηλη τιμη που βρηκα ειναι *αυτη* αλλα ειπες οτι ψαχνεις απο Ελλαδα.

----------


## billsat

> Την ψαχνω και εγω εδω και καιρο...Στην PCS που εβαλες βαζουν κατι μεταφορικα αστα να πανε και συνολο βγαινει γυρω στα 170 ευρω(η τιμη καταλογου ειναι χωρις ΦΠΑ).
> Η πιο χαμηλη τιμη που βρηκα ειναι *αυτη* αλλα ειπες οτι ψαχνεις απο Ελλαδα.



file tin exo agorasi ,eimaipoli eyxaristimenos,i keraia g.....i kiriolektika,prin eixa vali ena dipolo kiklo tis db den moy arese,meta evala,dipolo ferara ,den me etxaristoyse,me ayti kampana,akoy ,mesa stin poli me ta dipola akoygomoyn me staf staf,dialipsis,otan kiniomoyn me to aytokinito ,ke oxi makria,me ixi 150w tora me ayti toxo 60w kai den kani mes tin poli  tsaf tsaf diladi dialipsis,ase poy pira tilefona apo xoria poy prota den akoygomoyn,moy petakse to sima edelfe, anasane to mixanaki,to mono mionektima einai oti mexri 200w andexi i keraia ayti,eixa toy kosmoy ta lefta petaksi me ta paliodipola ,a kai poli kala moy pigene kai i gran plei tis sirio,ala oxi san tin comet

----------


## nikos-b

λοιπόν φίλε την καιρεα αυτή που 8ες την έχει ο Αντώνης ο 741 τηλέφωνο 2310325605 και κωστηζη 120 ευρω + μεταφορικα 15 ευρω ..θα προσπαθισω την κυριακι που εχω ρεπο  να την τοπο8ετισο το κακο ειναι οτι το σχεδιαγραμμα που εχω δεν με βοιθαι ..το εχει μεσα στην συσκευασια ..ξερει κανις τον τιπο τις 5/8;ειναι made in japan .εμενα μου την αφισε λιγακι πιο φτηνη αλλα ειμαι χρονια πελατης του και του εχω αφισι τουλαχιστον 1000 ευρω ..ειναι πολι συνερασιμος ο 741 ακομα και ενα πρωιον που κοστιζη 1 ευρω θα σου το στιλι . πεστου ΑΝ  την παρεις τελικα οτι το τηλεφωνο σου το εδωσε ο Νικος απο την κομοτηνη μιπος και σε κοψι λιγακι στην τιμη ..το καταστιμα ειναι στην θεσσαλονικη .αλλα και παλι σου ξαναλεω οτι ειμαι χρονια πελατης του ..και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν στην κατεβασει .

----------


## WIZARD

nikos-b ,

με τι καλωδιο την δουλευεις ,αυτην την κεραια που λες ,παραπανω ?
εχεις ενδειξη στασιμων ?

----------


## nikos-b

ενοιτε ότι έχω όργανο αλλά είπα ότι δεν την έχω τοποθέτηση ακόμα την κεραια 
όσο για το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια είναι το Η-500 . :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ενοιτε ότι έχω όργανο αλλά είπα ότι δεν την έχω τοποθέτηση ακόμα την κεραια 
> όσο για το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια είναι το Η-500 .



μια ρωτηση, η κεραια πρεπει να εχει εσωτερικα καποιο πηνιο, σωστα ?
Απο οτι ειχα δει σε καποιες ετοιμες, τετοιου τυπου, ειχαν ενα καλωδιο σε σπειρες.
τα ρωταω ολα αυτα, για να δω, αν μπορω να βελτιωσω την κεραια αυτη για να της ριξω "λιγα βαττακια παραπανω"

αν δεν εχει κατι τετοιο, μια αλλαγη κονεκτορα θα ηταν ευκολη υποθεση

----------


## spa

_ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΟ ΜΙΑ 5\8 ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΟΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η COMET NAI EΧΕΙ 8 ΣΠΙΡΕΣ ΣΥΡΜΑ 2.5ΜΜ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΑΛΗ ΕΩΣ 400WATT KAI ΑΝΤΕΞΕ ΓΙΑ ΩΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΝΕΚΤΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΕΦΛΟΝ ΟΧΙ ΑΡΤΑΛΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ RADIAL ΕΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΕIΧA ΒΑΛΗ 8 RADIAL ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΑΣΗΜΑ 1.2 ΕΣΚΑΒΕ Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΤΟ 1998_

----------


## jeik

> _ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΟ ΜΙΑ 5\8 ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΟΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η COMET NAI EΧΕΙ 8 ΣΠΙΡΕΣ ΣΥΡΜΑ 2.5ΜΜ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΑΛΗ ΕΩΣ 400WATT KAI ΑΝΤΕΞΕ ΓΙΑ ΩΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΝΕΚΤΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΕΦΛΟΝ ΟΧΙ ΑΡΤΑΛΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ RADIAL ΕΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΕIΧA ΒΑΛΗ 8 RADIAL ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΑΣΗΜΑ 1.2 ΕΣΚΑΒΕ Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΤΟ 1998_



Θυμασαι  τη  διαμετρο  του  πηνιου ?

----------


## spa

καλησπερα σε ολουσ 8 σπειρεσ σε 12mm telfon και αποσταση σπιρον 10mm για 5\8

----------


## jeik

> καλησπερα σε ολουσ 8 σπειρεσ σε 12mm telfon και αποσταση σπιρον 10mm για 5\8



 
Οκ  κωστα , να  σαι  καλα .

----------


## JOUN

Παντως εγω που την πηρα απο τον 741 δεν συναντησα προβλημα στην συναρμολογηση.Ενα μικρο προβληματακι εχω με τα στασιμα που δεν κατεβαινουν κατω απο το 1.5.
Με μικρη ισχυ(γυρω στο 1 Watt που την μετρησα ειχα μη μετρησιμα στασιμα αλλα οταν ανεβηκα στα 100 με 130 δεν πεφτει κατω απο τα 1.5.
Μηπως εχει σχεση η αποσταση της κεραιας απο την σκεπη;Ειναι γυρω στα 1,8 μετρα.Η μηπως φταιει το καλωδιο μεταξυ εξοδου-γεφυρας που ειναι 50cm RG58;
Το υπολοιπο καλωδιο,περιπου 14 μετρα ειναι RG213.

----------


## nikos-b

Λοιπόν την κεραία την δοκίμασα σήμερα .ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ  *Σε ένα φίλο που 
όταν πατούσα με 70 βατακια του άναβα και το 2 λετακι τώρα πρεπει 
γεια να του ανάψω και το 2 led να πατήσω με 130 βατ.
άδικα . την φασαρία . και τα 115 ευρώ την κεραία την τοποθέτησα με το ίδιο καλώδιο στο ίδιο ακριβός
ύψος με της ίδιες τέλος πάντων συνθήκες εκπομπής .το χωριό  αυτό είναι
16 χιλιόμετρα έξω από την πόλη. πάτησα με ενός φίλου το μηχάνημα με 230  βατ και μόλις αναβόσβηνε το 3 λαμπάκι  πήγαινα βλέπετε μήπως και του ανάψω και 3 λαμπάκι αλλά πήρα τα ...μην πω !!..ένας άλλος φίλος του έφερνε 3   μονάδες* *σήμερα* * και 3 παλιότερα η συνθήκες λήψις ήσαν ίδιες....με τα ίδια βατ πάντα ο φίλος . μιλάμε γεια EL504 ΣΤΑ 300 ΒΟΛΤ 25 ΒΑΤAKIA  RF POWER.
*τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας*.έχω σκαναρει ενα σχέδιο του φίλου 
που του φέρνει 3 μονάδες έτσι ακριβός όπως μου το έδωσε .γεια κουκουνάρα πίρε πλαστικό σωλήνα αποχετεύσεως τον ενισχυμένο 
με τάπα τερματική ..τώρα αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας θα μπορέσετε να 
την κατασκευάσετε.επίσης δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο αλλά μου είπε ότι το 
σχέδιο το βρήκε από έναν γιουγκοσκλαβο ράδιο αματερ και καλά είναι 
μπροαντ μπαντ !!
για τον τζουν φίλε η κεραία για να δούλεψη σωστά πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 3 μέτρα πάνω από το εδαφος η την ταρατσα κλπ.και 
δεν μας είπες τη μάρκα γέφυρα έχεις για να μετράς επίσης είναι πολύ κοντό 
το καλοδιο που χρισιμοποιης να είναι τουλάχιστον 75 cm και αν καλύτερα να είναι ιδια διατομη καλώδιο με την κάθοδο.αν και θα σου προτινα για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αν μπορις μι βαζις καθόλου καλώδιο και κούμπωσε 
το in τις γέφυρας  με το out antenna του μηχανήματος με ανταπτορες και από εκεί πάρε για την καιρεα εκπομπής ..και κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα η δικιά μου
κεραία δεν έχει πηνίο μέσα . η παλιότεροι κεραία ήταν μια γκραουν πλεϊ
*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Νικο, δεν περιμενα να εχεις αρνητικα αποτελεσματα με μια κεραια τετοιου τυπου (5/ :Cool: .

Μια ερωτηση, απο τι υψος εκανες την εκπομπη και σε τι υψος εγινε η ληψη ?

Αν θελεις, ελα θεσσαλονικη να κανουμε παρεα μια j pole για την συχνοτητα  που θελεις.
Αν θελεις ξανα, φερε και την 5/8 να την δοκιμασω - συντονισω με το analyzer.

----------


## spa

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ Η 5/8 ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ 100 ΜΗΖ Η ΣΠΙΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 8 ΣΕ 12ΜΜ ΤΟΥΜΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ 1 ΕΚ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΒΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΙ ΒΓΗ Η ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΗ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ 400WATT 1.1, 1.2 STASHMA

----------


## spa

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ 231 ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΕΝΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤEN STAIL ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ 2 ΔΙΠΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΡΑ ΦΑΣΗΣ 90 ΜΟΙΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΗΣΚΟΠΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΕΡΗΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ ΑΛΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΗΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## jeik

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ 231 ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΕΝΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤEN STAIL ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ 2 ΔΙΠΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΡΑ ΦΑΣΗΣ 90 ΜΟΙΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΗΣΚΟΠΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΕΡΗΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ ΑΛΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΗΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ



Eμ , τα  λεγα  εγω , κατι  υπαρχει  καλο , αλλα  πως  το   φτιαχνουμε  :Wink:  ???

----------


## ReFas

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ 231 ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΕΝΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤEN STAIL ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ 2 ΔΙΠΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΡΑ ΦΑΣΗΣ 90 ΜΟΙΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΗΣΚΟΠΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΕΡΗΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ ΑΛΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΗΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ



Γειά χαρά !

Εννοείς την turnstile (βλεπε συνημμ. φωτο).
Ανακαλύφθηκε το 1935 και απο οτι καταλαβαίνω χρησιμοποιήθηκε αρκετά για FM και  TV (η RCA μόνο, μέχρι το 72 είχε δώσει πάνω απο 600 κεραίες).
Απο το 1946 νομίζω, βγήκε και η βελτιωμένη super turnstile.

Μία απορία, το πολυσκόπιο που λές τι είναι;
Πρώτη φορά το ακούω, τι ρυθμίσεις έκαναν με αυτό στη κεραία;

----------


## nikos-b

παραθέτω ακόμα ένα σχέδιο έτσι όπως ακριβός το πήρα από τον φίλο που το έφτιαξε ..για να σφίξουν τα ραντιαλ και το κεντρικό αλουμίνιο θα αγοράσετε από ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικά κάτι παξιμάδια πλαστικά που είναι για τα εξωτερικά κουτιά διακλαδώσεων ..τώρα όσο αναφορά τις δοκιμές μου με την δική μου κεραία ..Γιωργο πως γίνετε να ξέρω τη ύψος έχει το σπίτι αυτού του φίλου μου στο χωριό ; υποθετικά θα πω ότι η Κομοτηνή είναι μέσα σε μια γούρνα και είναι κάτω από το ύψος της θάλασσας ..το χωριό είναι 16 χλμ έξω και ασφαλώς είναι πιο ψιλά..άντε να σου πω στην τύχη ότι είναι 200 μέτρα πιο ψιλά από την κεραία εκπομπής ..το χειρότερο όμως δεν το είπα ..ενώ με την κραουν πλει ακουγόμουν σε ένα φίλο μέσα στην πόλη σε δυόροφη πολικατικια.. αυτός μενει  στον δεύτερο ..τώρα δεν ακουγομαι καν!! ούτε να μικρο φύσημα το απόλυτο τ-ι-π-ο-τ-α επίσης ενώ με την γραουν πλεϊ είχα κάποιες ανοχές στην συχνότητα πχ μπορούσα να το μεταφέρω το μιχανιμα  ένα μεγάκυκλο κάτω ένα πάνω τώρα αν το κάνω τα στάσιμα πάνε στο κόκκινο !!τέλος πάντως παραθέτω σκαναρισμενει  φώτο για όσους θέλουν να φτιάξουν σονι και καλά 5/8 το υπόλοιπο  σχεδειο είναι λιγάκι πιο πίσω στο θρεντ..

----------


## nikos-b

......................................

----------


## nikos-b

...............................................

----------


## radioamateur

Τι θα αγοράζατε;

http://www.progressive-concepts.com/...enna_PT45.html

ή 

https://www.aareff.com/en/5-8-fm-tra...er-antenna.htm



Η δεύτερη μου φαίνεται πιο ενισχυμένη; Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς

----------


## JOUN

Tην πρωτη που την εχω ειδα κιεπαθα για να καταλαβω οτι σηκωνει το πολυ 150W.
Δεν εχει προβλημα η κεραια αλλα το πηνιο που κανει την προσαρμογη..Το αλλαξα με ενα που εφτιαξα απο 2.5αρι ηλεκτρολογικο συρμα(με ιδια αυτεπαγωγη εννοειται) και τωρα δουλευει μια χαρα.
Εχε το υποψιν σου.

----------


## radioamateur

Θα μπορουσε να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία από το μέρος που βρίσκεται το πηνίο;

----------


## JOUN

Συγγνωμη αλλα με τιποτα δεν γινεται..Ειναι μεσα στην κεραια η οποια ειναι στημενη επανω στην σκεπη στα 4+ μετρα οποτε  καταλαβαινεις..

Δες εδω: http://audio.manualsonline.com/manua...t/cfm95sl.html   ειναι  μεσα στο 1 στο σχημα(πισω απο το connector).

----------

